# HTIB recommendation with DVD player and true HDMI connections, no pass through



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

I have researched and read on so much about the Home Theater in Boxes, and thought surely I would get an Onkyo with a DVD player until I found it only had HDMI pass through connection only....so I see so many others I am truly LOST AND DEAD IN MY BRAIN. :unbelievable: I have a new Samsung LCD and a small living room and want a decent system with great sound that I can listen to music and get a full theater experience with movies. HELP, you guys here seem to KNOW what to tell people! 

Thanks so much,:wits-end:
pkwhisker


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave:

I'm sure there's some Onkyo's that doesn't just pass throug the signal ... but it will depend on your budget :yes:

If you're looking for something cheap, then yes ... I think is just a passthrough :bigsmile:

 Onkyo comparison


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for that link Salvasol! And thank you for the welcome 

I don't have a very big budget to spend, and I am in a townhome, not a large space, but learning maybe it's best if I do buy separate pieces to be 'future proof' but guess for now I better keep on trudging this learning process.

I ALMOST thought I would get a Harmon Kardon cp65 system that Fry's sold out of at 499! And say they are being discontinued, yet go to amazon and everywhere else and they are still OVER 1200 bucks! crazy :coocoo: :hissyfit: :gah: :meal: :reading: :surrender: hahaha


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

pkwhiskr said:


> I ALMOST thought I would get a Harmon Kardon cp65 system that Fry's sold out of at 499! And say they are being discontinued, yet go to amazon and everywhere else and they are still OVER 1200 bucks! crazy :coocoo: :hissyfit: :gah: :meal: :reading: :surrender: hahaha


If you still want that system ... check ebay, Harman Kardon sells a lot of the products there (some new, refurbished (but some said that they're new, not a sign of repairs)) ... you can find speakers, receivers, HTIB, etc.

Here is the link  Harman Kardon auctions


----------

